

How Government Killed the Medical Profession - tsax
http://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/how-government-killed-medical-profession

======
mkr-hn
I'm usually not one for joining the anti-politics-on-HN bandwagon, but the
Cato Institute is an explicitly political organization with an acknowledged
bias. This is an unambiguously bad fit for HN.

~~~
tsax
The author is a doctor with decades of experience and is explicitly detailing
the perils of standardization from the top-down. I think it's very relevant.

------
tsax
The perils of top-down standardization.

